# reef alge questions



## beaux (Jan 18, 2011)

In a weeks time nitrates get to twenty or thirty mabe but a five galon wc brings them to zero for most o the week. Got several kinds of red alge none of it slime i dont think, and alot o green alge. All my coraline purple/ pink alge went real pale too. It happened over time so i was lookin at old pictures when i noticed how drasticaly different it looked. The red velvety stuff seems to be growin on my green stars and killin some of it off. Got a few pics might help some. First one is the velvet lookin thick stuff thats on my stars.


>


Here is some of the green all over the back wall now.


>


This red is hard and apears to grow like hard coral almost, its grown out away from the rock these pink stars are on.








Any info or suggestion appreciated, thanks!


----------

